# Hot wheel and toy show - Flint MI.



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hot wheel and toy show
Sunday October 25th
9:00am to 2:00pm
admission $2.00
Dort mall
3600 south Dort highway
Flint MI. 48507

I seen this on ( Craigslist - Flint MI. - For Sale - Toys + Hobbys )
Post Id: 5273487824

( Don't know if there will be any slot cars there or not ) ???
( This is all the INFO I have & The CL Post doesn't have any Contact INFO ether )

*** ( I Found Some More INFO ~ http://cleveland.craigslist.org/eve/5246876491.html ) ***


----------

